# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [سهم] زين السعودية موجيا على المدى الطويل  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الموجة الثالثة

السلام عليكم 
أرى أن السهم يحوم حول تشكيل القاع الرئيسي له... وهو الان بصدد تشكيل الموجة الرابعة من القطرية الخلفية المتكونة من موجات تصحيحة 
علما أن الخامسة التي ستهبط بالسهم إلى مناطق 6 - 5 ريال ... ممكن أن تنقطع ( أي أن يكون قاع 2016\2\15 هو الأخير )      
وهذا والله أعلم 
تحياتي

----------


## النـــــــور

*يعني ممكن موجة xx تتخطى كل الموجات بما فيها موجة B او ممكن ينزل ويكون موجة Z*

----------


## النـــــــور

حسب الرسم الموضح على الشارت...

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

> *يعني ممكن موجة xx تتخطى كل الموجات بما فيها موجة B او ممكن ينزل ويكون موجة Z*

 أهلا أخي الكريم 
لايوجد موجة xx هنا بل أقصد أن الموجة التصحيحية التي حدثت منذ طرح السهم ستنتهي ويمكن أن نبدأ بترند صاعد كموجة دافعة أو كموجة تصحيحية ( إى كان كل الهبوط الحاصل هو موجة A وفرضنا اننا سندخل في B ) 
والذي جعلني أميل لعدم وجود موجة XX هو الدايفرجنس الإيجابي على الماكد الموجود بين الموجتين ( انظر الصورة) وهذا الدايفرجنس نعتبره في إليوت من من علامات نهاية الموجة وعدم أستكمالها لتربل زجزج...   الملف المرفق 458396  
شكرا لك وماهي إلا محاولات ندعو إلى الله أن تأتي بالصواب   
تحياتي

----------


## النـــــــور



----------


## النـــــــور

هذا تربيل زجزاج توجد فيه موجة xx   هل تقصد ان الموجة اللي في زين هي دبل زجزاج فقط . 
ملحوظة | حبيت اقولك انه توجد موجة xx 
تحياتي...

----------


## slooooom

thankss

----------


## N_AHMADKSA

ما شاء الله عليك لقد أصبت وكل توقعاتك قد حدثت

----------


## omarhossam

شكرا لك

----------


## N_AHMADKSA

ياليت احد يعرف هذا المحلل ويسأله عن هذا الشارت
الظاهر من زمان لم يدخل هذا المنتدى

----------


## N_AHMADKSA

الان الى 90 ريال باذن الله

----------


## N_AHMADKSA

مين يستطيع لو تكرم ان يحلل السهم موجيا الان مشكورا

----------

